# NEW FERRY SERVICE PORTSMOUTH TO BILBAO.



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

A new ferry service from portsmouth to Bilbao announced on the news this morning. Lets hope it brings a bit of competition.


Motorhomer


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

who by? In direct competition with P & O?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

[
uote="bognormike"]who by? In direct competition with P & O?[/quote]

That is what we heard. It is supposed to run twice a week when it starts. Didnt hear when that would be. Portsmouth is pleased as it would mean extra business so I assume it will run alongside P&O

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Just done a quick price check out beginning sept & back beginning october for our Timberland is 820 euros.

Acciona ferry service starts 16th May 2006

http://www.aferry.to/AT-ferries.htm

Motorhomer


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

Now we have a potential "through" operator to the canaries, albeit it with a long drive in between ferries, who fancies going?

Oscar and I are up for a day trip to Fuerteventura!

Rapide561


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Ferry*



Rapide561 said:


> who fancies going?


  I put in a single journey for end of September 336 Euros for our 11.5 metre Newmar. That's pretty good. We have thought about the Canaries for several years. We have a friend who we usually meet when he's on his way back from there. Maybe this year?


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, Just put an imaginery time to travel Sept. but it looks like a 2.8mtr. height restriction.

Cheers Alex


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Ferry*



johnsandywhite said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > who fancies going?
> ...


Hi

I just put details in for the 28th Sept with 2 berth inside cabin = 338 euros.

The return quote i gave initially was for a 2 berth outside cabin with window.

I dont know but it may be that a) that is the last crossing before the winter prices

or b) they dont do winter crossings & that is the last till they resume.

That seems to be the only date it is so low a price.

Motorhomer


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Ferry*



MOTORHOMER said:


> I just put details in for the 28th Sept with 2 berth inside cabin = 338 euros.


  It was 338. Skip of the finger. Yes I think the last crossing is in October. Possibly no Winter crossings or perhaps like Brittany ferries they change the prices in November.


----------



## 98482 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Portsmouth to Bilbao*

We have just spent the weekend in Portsmoth and met a couple on site who going on the Ferry. The site for an overnight stay is Southsea Leisure Park, its right on the sea front and close to the Ferry Port.

Rob


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Portsmouth/Bilbao*

Juat tried for a mh up to 6.5metres long and 2.8 high (too low for me really.) Mid August out, back mid September with cabin for two 900 Euros. A bit steep I fear.
Pamal


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Portsmouth/Bilbao*



pamal said:


> Juat tried for a mh up to 6.5metres long and 2.8 high (too low for me really.) Mid August out, back mid September with cabin for two 900 Euros. A bit steep I fear.
> Pamal


Is that mid week or weekend. sailings with 2 berth inside cabin or a better /larger cabin

Motorhomer


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*New Portsmouth/Bilbao*

Hi Motorhomer
I merely put in dates without looking at weekend or weekday but I seem to remember that they were Tuesdays. The double cabins requested had windows.
Pamal


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm confused; are they taking over the P&O route / ship or adding to it?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> I'm confused; are they taking over the P&O route / ship or adding to it?


I understand that they are running alongside.

BTW check the Brittany ferry price for same trip. I know Santander is a bit firther but the extra cost for the priveleidge is exorbitant.

Motorhomer


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Well the P&O 'Pride of Bilbao' just left Falmouth after her winter refit so I assume that is going back on the route from Portsmouth.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

put in a motorhome under 4.5m length and under 2.8m hight and its £611.94 . Put in a standard car and its £723.88. Work that one out??

A


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

chuggalugs said:


> put in a motorhome under 4.5m length and under 2.8m hight and its £611.94 . Put in a standard car and its £723.88. Work that one out??
> 
> A


The price do seem to be inconsistent. & I did wonder if the price was linked in someway to current demand at the time. I think If I was ready to book & got a good quote I would go ahead & book and print the paperwork for proof

Motorhomer


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

I've just sent this lot an email re: not being able to enter a motorhome height of more than 2.8m when looking for a quote also whether or not they'll be running winter sailings.
Looks quite promising tho'. 
Late September, single crossing, 6m x 2.8m van (height incorrect of course as we're 3m), 2 passengers, 2 berth outside cabin @ £250 odd.
Service doesn't kick off until May 16th so maybe wait until we get feedback from others before we book.
It's our intention to go out September and return April ish? next year.

Am I missing something.........? It seems the only way to contact them is via email? I can't find a telephone number on their website.
Went to Acciona Trasmediterranea website which is in Spanish but there is an English version which kind of leads one back into the Spanish version.
Needless to say I couldn't make much sense of it!! 
Tho' I have to say that I feel quite chuffed at the fact that I successfully managed to order our Aires de France book via a French site and then got everso over confident and ordered a fishing book from Amazon Germany. (which took ages to get here....... I was beginning to wonder if i'd been using the babblefish translator correctly).

Soooo......I digress...... sorry.....

Does anyone have a UK telephone number for AT Ferries?


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

*new ferry service portsmouth to bilbao*

Hi, Has anyone managed to find out about 2.8 mtr. height max. on their booking form?
I have e-mailed them but so far no reply will try and phone them tomorrow. If you press vans on their dropdown menu you get a tel. no. 
Will post if I manage to get any info.

Alex.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

I emailed them last w/end and haven't heard back yet sooooo.........?
Dunno!


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Alex
I've just been over to their site and can't find a phone no. (yes I know, 'technophobe housewife' ......... :roll: )
Any chance of you posting it here?


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry.......... found it! 

AT Ferries: 0870 4580401

Right I'm gonna phone 'em now. Just hope I get a better response than via the email route eh? 8O

Edited to correct phone no........ 8O :roll:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hub said:


> Sorry.......... found it!
> 
> AT Ferries: 0870 4580401
> 
> ...


I have had no response from last email either.

Motorhomer


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Seems like they don't want our money........
Telephoned thismorning at 10-07hrs and by 10-27 got bored of listening to 'We are experiencing high call volumes at the moment. Your call is being held in a queue and will be answered shortly or you can contact us VIA EMAIL' 8O :roll: 
Tried calling again at 11-19 and was put on hold for another 10 minutes!
I'll give it another go this arvo.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

*new ferry service*

Hi Hub, you must have been the other person on the phone as I tried all morning also. Will try another e=mail. Hope the telephone no. is not on premium rate.

Alex.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*At Ferries*

Hi

The 0870 is "national rate" - so max 8p per minute from a BT line.

Will have the geographical land line later and will post this as soon as...

Rapide561


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

I tries a couple of times yesterday afternoon too.......... didn't get anywhere tho'!! :roll: 

Seems daft....... a queue of folk waiting to spend their 'hard-earned' and nobody manning the tills.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

*at ferry*

Hi, sent an e-mail Sat.6th had a reply Sun. 7th. thanked me for my e-mail said they take m/homes 3.0 mtrs. high supply them with dates ,times,passengers,length and height and they would happily assist me with a quote. Nothing yet sent it Sun.

After a day phoning round and e-mailing have found this freephone tel.no. 0800 0822010 which is the main booking agent for ferry company they answer quickly and very polite the problem was as it is freephone no. I phoned a few times to see if they could match some prices from ie direct ferries £492.00 return with the 2.8mtr high dropdown menu and every time same dates etc. I had a different Quote ranging from +£60 to + £100 so worth phoning a few times. Tho still cheaper than P&O etc.

As they state they take vans 3.0.mtr. high I may just take a chance and book at 2.8.mtr.height. Alex


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Well done Alex....... thanks for that!  

"After a DAY phoning round and e-mailing..........." 8O 
Sounds like an endurance test. Sometimes you just have to be in the right frame of mind to get a result eh? (all too often I run out of patience :evil: )

Surely if they take freight they'd be taking MH's of any height?
I'll give 'em a bell tmrw.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

*a t ferries*

Hi Hub if you follow Nukeadmins link to southern ferries and start the booking on about the 2nd. or third page at the very bottom is a help line tel no. 08701305 if you get a chap called Ivan he is very helpfull I spoke to him yesterday and told him about motorhome facts and he said he would look into giving info to us [ maybe where Nukeadmin got it from]
I phoned him today and he gave me a price for quote " oversize height motorhome" going Sept. coming back Nov. on 6mtr. long m/h. with outside double cabin both ways of £550.00 when I mentioned I would be putting it on M/H facts.
I also asked if they did freight and he said yes so I can't see why they have a 2.8 mtr. high max. dropdown menu. on m/homes.
I would probably have been better booking on the 2.8 height as i'm just over.
Alex


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Alex
Thanks again.  
I phoned them thismorning and posted the result on the thread you mention (yes I know....... I should have put it on this thread....... oh gawd, not the sharpest knife in the cutlery drawer am I? :roll: )

Depart Sept. Open return. 2 passengers. MH 6.5x3m. Outside 2 berth cabin each way. £595.

I phoned 4 times and each time spoke to a different person (one of them being Ivan and yes, he was most helpful as indeed were they all). They all gave me the same price.

So, done deal!! We're off in September and we'll be back when we've had enough......... 

Excellent!!


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

*should have?*

Hi Hub, Had my paperwork thro for trip out Sept. back Nov. no mention of height or length only make of motorhome think I could have just booked on their website at the 2.8mtr. height and saved £50.
Had e-mail this a.m. from them telling me I had won a free trip for 2 on a mini cruise 18--22nd. may footpassengers only. Unfortunatly ticket not transferable or I would have passed it to someone on this site as i'm tied up with bowls matches then.

Alex


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey Alex
Shame about the mini cruise eh? :roll: 

Got our tickets thismorning too. We had to give passport No's, make of vehicle and reg no. and the ticket states 'Motorhome, extra height' x 6.5mtr. 
Dunno if it's something to do with us being on an Open Return? 
Who knows..... it all seems rather inconsistant....... 
Still a pretty good price though.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Hub. paperwork I recieved was final invoice inc. booking ref. had vehicle make and model but tho. they asked for passport nos. etc nothing showing. Did you recieve actual tickets.?

Cheers Alex.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Hiya
We got the final invoice which had vague details i.e. motorhome/2 pax/dates, attached to it was our credit card receipt. Did you just pay a deposit or pay in full?
Along with that, the tickets with full details and a printout of 'terms and conds'.
On the outside of the envelope it states 'Urgent travel documents'.
(Not going 'til late Sept!!????)
Don't know the name of the young lady who booked it for us but she had a french accent and was very helpful and pleasant (not that that's relevant of course  )


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Hub have to phone them Mon. as no tickets or card receipt tho I paid in full. Also going end of Sept. I may have been better getting an open return as may have convinced the boss to stay longer.

Cheers Alex.
.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

hehehe...........
After investing a tidy sum getting over there you might as well get your monies worth eh?


----------



## 94989 (May 1, 2005)

*portsmouth to bilbao*

I have been on the actual website www.trasmediterranea.es I have been trying to book online as I was quoted £297 return going out next week coming back in June. But they are having trouble with their payment page I have emailed and phoned Madrid but so far have had no joy. But what a fantastic price for a 7metre van.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

0800 082 2010 is the number for ATFeriies booking agent or go to www.southernferries.com where I believe you can book online.
Hope this helps


----------



## 94989 (May 1, 2005)

*portsmouth to bilbao*

I have just managed to get through on 0870 4991305 have been quoted £279 for return so am of to sunny spain next week


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: portsmouth to bilbao*



worzel1 said:


> I have just managed to get through on 0870 4991305 have been quoted £279 for return so am of to sunny spain next week


Thats a good price.does that include a cabin both ways & is it for a motorhome. Sounds very cheap.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: portsmouth to bilbao*



MOTORHOMER said:


> worzel1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have just managed to get through on 0870 4991305 have been quoted £279 for return so am of to sunny spain next week
> ...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Rather embarrasingly, they were prevented from sailing today (18/5) on maiden voyage from Portsmouth - safety concerns. Report on BBC south today. A load of spanish VIp's, travel people etc (and presumably some customers) were not very happy. They hope to address the problems and sail tomorrow.


----------



## 94989 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer 
In answer to your questions Yes it is a return and does include cabin both ways. I have a Swift 630 7m in length and with air con it is over 3m high.I have just received my invoice and it was £279. I also contacted www.southernferries.com and it was considerably higher going through a third party.
All I can hope for is that it will be back in time to take me off to Spain next week. Watch this space


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

worzel1 said:


> Hi Motorhomer
> In answer to your questions Yes it is a return and does include cabin both ways. I have a Swift 630 7m in length and with air con it is over 3m high.I have just received my invoice and it was £279. I also contacted www.southernferries.com and it was considerably higher going through a third party.
> All I can hope for is that it will be back in time to take me off to Spain next week. Watch this space


You have a bargain there

Motorhomer


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Rather embarrasingly, they were prevented from sailing today (18/5) on maiden voyage from Portsmouth - safety concerns. Report on BBC south today. A load of spanish VIp's, travel people etc (and presumably some customers) were not very happy. They hope to address the problems and sail tomorrow.


On the late news they reported that it sailed empty back to Bilbao to sort out the problems. Obviously not just a minor adjustment!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > Rather embarrasingly, they were prevented from sailing today (18/5) on maiden voyage from Portsmouth - safety concerns. Report on BBC south today. A load of spanish VIp's, travel people etc (and presumably some customers) were not very happy. They hope to address the problems and sail tomorrow.
> ...


A very embarrassing situation for them. It does make you wonder though about their efficiency. Some folk have had awful problems getting quotes from them. Hope they get everything sorted soon though as they do appear to be good value & much cheaper than the other operators. But not if they have safety issues which at the moment have not been made public.

Motorhomer


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh dear....... I found this on GNN site (Gov News Network):

Thursday 18 May 2006 14:52 
Maritime And Coastguard Agency (National)

MARITIME & COASTGUARD AGENCY ISSUE PREVENTION OF OPERATION ORDER TO PORTSMOUTH FERRY 


The 2001 built, Spanish flagged, passenger ferry `Fortuny Sorolla' managed and owned by Acciona Trasmediterranea (AT Ferries) was prevented from leaving port today after an inspection by four MCA Surveyors. 

The service on board the 26,916 GT vessel was due to run twice a week off-peak and three times a week during the high season to Bilbao from the UK. 

It is an EC requirement that before any RoRo passenger ferry enters service for the first time from any EC port that it be inspected by the host state and issued with the appropriate clearance. The ferry company is responsible to arrange this inspection with the host state, in this case the UK, which it has not done. 

MCA Surveyors who boarded the vessel this morning found various deficiencies including: 

* Poorly presented fire and boat drill 

* Emergency fire fighting equipment not for immediate use 

* search and rescue plan had not been lodged by the Company with Her Majesty's Coastguard as they are required to do. 

* Stability to be confirmed as in compliance with SOLAS and the Stockholm Agreement. 

The vessel's classification society Bureau Veritas have been informed. 

Amir Esmiley, Surveyor in Charge at the MCA's Marine Office in Southampton said: 

"It is very unfortunate that this vessel simply turned up on our doorstep virtually unannounced. Safety on board such vessels are of crucial importance to us and a major inspection of the vessel by the UK authorities was required before entering service from a UK port. 

"We have therefore no choice but to issue a prevention of operation notice preventing this vessel which does not meet the requirements of the EC Directive from operating. We apologise to any passenger that may be inconvenienced by this Notice, but we would reiterate that their safety is our first priority and the MCA will not compromise on such issues."


----------

